# Party Game - Guess how many Jelly Beans



## Headless

I've got my jar of Jelly Beans ready for a guessing game on the night. I've printed off multiple sheets for guests to guess how many JB's there are in the jar. Closest to the correct amount will win. Actually I was surprised how many fitted in there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess 347

Nicely decorated and the guessing card looks great, too.


----------



## Hairazor

What fun!


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night

I like how you decorated the jar with the little spider inside.


----------



## fontgeek

It looks nice, I like the use of the Papyrus font on the card next to the list. Just out of curiosity, why didn't you use the same font for the jar label?
What is it the guest would actually win, the jar of jellybeans itself?
The bow through the skull makes me laugh, the contrast between the light and happy and the dark and mysterious.


----------



## pleaseadopt

LOVE THIS!!! Another great idea for me to do! Thanks for posting this! Our son's party is less than a week away!!! This is something I can do quickly!!


----------



## Headless

fontgeek said:


> It looks nice, I like the use of the Papyrus font on the card next to the list. Just out of curiosity, why didn't you use the same font for the jar label?
> What is it the guest would actually win, the jar of jellybeans itself?
> The bow through the skull makes me laugh, the contrast between the light and happy and the dark and mysterious.


Curiously - I just didn't really think enough about it Fontgeek! LOL I guess I could redo the label if I get time but I'm getting a little strapped for time now.

Yes the prize is the jar of JB's. It's a fairly large jar - took four large packets of JB's to fill it.

Actually contrast is one of the things I like incorporating into our entire haunt. Almost everywhere there is a certain element that just looks a little out of place. In normal context it wouldn't work but I find it just adds to the character. You'd be surprised how many people remember those little weird details and remark about how its existence made the whole scene even more scary.


----------



## pleaseadopt

Thanks again Headless. I bought a jar at Wal-mart tonight and will be filling it with skittles. I have some eyeball candies that will go in there too but they will be guessing the skittles ;o) Great idea and since I am running out of time for our teen party, this was a perfect add in!!


----------



## Headless

It's a pretty easy and old favorite I guess. Glad mine was a timely prompt. Good luck for your party!


----------

